# Rankin or Not ??



## faded_rainbow (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi all this might sound a really stupid thing to ask but i have had my lizard for over a year now, was bought for me by my son, when he got it from the pet shop which has now closed down !! He was told it was a bearded dragon and that it was 5 weeks old so i got all the info i could set up his new home and he has thrived very well but after a year was still very small even though he was eating as much a my friends adult beardie lol
So went to another pet shop i had been using for some time to buy his live food from and was told by the owner who has sold lizards for many years that she thought he was a Rankins Dragon now i found on the internet another breed which was the Vittikins now i'm totaly confused :mf_dribble:
Can anyone send me pics of a Vittikins and a Rankins so i can compair or just some general info
Many Thanks
Faded


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

vittikins are rankins x bearded dragon.

For pics of rankins, visit www.rankinsdragon.co.uk

Maybe post a pic of your lizard and some of the more experienced guys will probably be able to tell you which yours is.

Andi


----------



## faded_rainbow (Jun 18, 2009)

*Still Confused*

Have been on the site but there are no new posts not as good as this site and its hard to tell from the pics on there i just wondered if there was some definate difference that you could tell by just looking at them lol


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

faded_rainbow said:


> Have been on the site but there are no new posts not as good as this site and its hard to tell from the pics on there i just wondered if there was some definate difference that you could tell by just looking at them lol


Rankins don't have beards and generally only grow to 12" in length, also they love water where as beardies (generally) aren't really to fussed about water.

Post a pic or 3 of yours up, maybe someone can tell you for deffinate.

Andi


----------



## faded_rainbow (Jun 18, 2009)

mine does have a beard but is only about 10 to 12 inches from nose to tip of his tail but i've only seen him blabken his beard about 3 times in the time i've had him will get daughters camera and try to post some pics later 
thanks faded


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

rankins do not have spines around there throat, where as beardies do.

Do you have any pictures??


----------



## faded_rainbow (Jun 18, 2009)

going to put some pics on later today just waiting for camera to arrive lol


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

If he is still only 12 inches from nose to tail in length after 12 months , i'd think he is a rankins or a vittikins.

My friends 3 1/2 month old beardie is nearly 12" from nose to tail.


----------



## faded_rainbow (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## faded_rainbow (Jun 18, 2009)

have posted a couple of pics


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Id say yours is a beardie, mostly from the head shape and patterning down its back, rankins tend to be plainer and their head is a more rounded shape compared to a beardie whose head is more traingle like.

Heres a pic of our breeding rankins for comparison


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd say it was a beardie going by characteristics, how are you providing UVB and do you use any calcium sprays or dusts?

Maybe stunted growth from inproper care, no offense meant by it though.


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

that is defo a beardie! whats the housing and habitat set like? what/when are you feeding it and with what additives?


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Dont think thats a rankins tbh


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

yeah gotta aggree, looks like a beardie to me.


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

that is definatly a beardie,what are your temps hot and cold end should be 85% cold end and 115% hot end ,also what uv %are you useing, how long are you leaveing your uv on for, ,basically what is your whole set up .


----------



## faded_rainbow (Jun 18, 2009)

followed care sheet to the letter he has live crickets and locust every other day salad every day temps are 108 hot 84 cool 10.0 uv changed every six months 12 hours a day followed everything so i cant work out what happened unless he is a dwarf !


----------



## faded_rainbow (Jun 18, 2009)

forgot to mention when i got him he had a bit of a strange shape to the base of his tail and he has d3 and reptil-cal couple of times a week i dust his live food with it


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

is it the repti glo 10.0?
I hear these have problems so this may be it, not sure though :whistling2:


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*We were told the UVB output on reptiglos wore off within weeks.
We now use Arcadia D3+ 12% uvb tubes- IMO the best on the market.
We noticed a change in our Bds within a couple of hours of installing them.*


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

James_and_Hana said:


> Id say yours is a beardie, mostly from the head shape and patterning down its back, rankins tend to be plainer and their head is a more rounded shape compared to a beardie whose head is more traingle like.
> 
> Heres a pic of our breeding rankins for comparison


They look EXACTLY like my trio of rankins dragons! Do you live in my house?!!!!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Dave and Amy said:


> *We were told the UVB output on reptiglos wore off within weeks.*
> *We now use Arcadia D3+ 12% uvb tubes- IMO the best on the market.*
> *We noticed a change in our Bds within a couple of hours of installing them.*


Do you have a picture of a box for these lights? I'd like to try them after reading what you have said. I've only ever used reptiglo. Is there a difference in price? Thanks, Ben
(Do you get them from a shop, or the internet?)


----------

